# New to handguns - Looking for a CC gun



## atjahn (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi Guys - I'm new to handguns, I deer hunt, bow and gun, but have never owned a handgun. I have shot a few handguns, .22 S&W, .45 Glock, and my father owns a .41 Mag DE. I'm looking for recommendations for a hand gun because WI just got a new Governor that will be passing concealed carry soon. I'm looking for something that won't break the bank and also is fairly affordable to shoot. I'm also thinking a used military gun, or replica, such as a 1911 would be cool to own. Realistically I probably won't ever carry the gun, but would like to apply for a license when WI goes CC just because I can. Size really isn't my primary concern, used is ok if the price savings is justifiable. Feel free to chime in and thanks in advance!


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Look the the Stoeger Cougar. Stoeger Industries is a subsidiary of Beretta. The Stoeger Cougars are made in Turkey using the same machinery that Beretta used to make the original Cougars. It is every bit the quality of the Beretta. The Cougar is a great gun for the money. They are available in 9mm, .40S&W, and .45ACP.


----------



## RickJZ (Jan 5, 2007)

A Springfield Armory Mil-Spec 1911 is a good option if your interested in owning a 1911. from my experience with them, they run great right out of the box. Also, it is an excellenct base pistol for further customization if you intend to go that route in the future.


----------



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

The 1911 .45acp is a popular platform to begin with for self-defense. I think the 9mm ammo will be your cheapest route for a CCW if you wish to shoot it a lot, but it is also about the smallest caliber most people would recommend using for self-defense. .40 S&W and .38 Spec./.357 are two other popular choices, but there many others that will do a fine job. I like my small KelTec PF9 9mm. Because of the small size, it is carried with me more than any of my larger firearms. I am also a believer in simplicity in a CCW choice. I do not want any levers, safeties, switches or locks to disengage in my CCW. In the drama of self-defense, without constant training I’ll do good to remember how to pull the trigger.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

atjahn said:


> Hi Guys - I'm new to handguns, I deer hunt, bow and gun, but have never owned a handgun. I have shot a few handguns, .22 S&W, .45 Glock, and my father owns a .41 Mag DE. I'm looking for recommendations for a hand gun because WI just got a new Governor that will be passing concealed carry soon. I'm looking for something that won't break the bank and also is fairly affordable to shoot. I'm also thinking a used military gun, or replica, such as a 1911 would be cool to own. Realistically I probably won't ever carry the gun, but would like to apply for a license when WI goes CC just because I can. Size really isn't my primary concern, used is ok if the price savings is justifiable. Feel free to chime in and thanks in advance!


I would go with a 9mm. Cheap & fun to shoot. Beretta 92 or CZ75 series are very good, proven platforms. Both are military & police guns around the world. Disclosure: I own a 75BD and it's a great gun.
The Stoeger Couger is a screaming bargain, High quality, low price, though I know nothing about it's service pedigree. I may end up w/ one of their .40s.
The 1911 platform is excellent, but the lower end guns can be a mixed bag. Also, .45 ammo isn't getting any cheaper (you mentioned not breaking the bank). If you wish to pursue the 1911, consider Springfield Armory's GI or Mil Spec models. Remington has the relatively new R1 which seems to be a quality product, according to early reviews. Rock Island seems to be ok, but some are less than thrilled with the fit & finish. They seem reliable enough, though.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Overkill0084 said:


> I would go with a 9mm. Cheap & fun to shoot.
> The Stoeger Couger is a screaming bargain.


Agreed. The Stoeger 8000 9mm is a sweet deal. And if you decide to carry, it will be a bit more concealable than the 1911 or full size Beretta. If you are like most of us, you'll probably end up with "a few" :anim_lol: handguns sooner or later. If you want to learn really cheap, the Browning Buckmark or Ruger Mk in .22 cal. would be great choices as they are both sized like a larger pistol you might work up to. Not for carry, but as you will find out "everyone needs a .22." Good luck,
Eli :mrgreen:


----------



## SigP229R (Jun 1, 2007)

* Welcome aboard and good luck on your hunt for a pistol. If you are interested in a 9mm you might want to look on the website for Gun Supplies | Gun Accessories | Parts from Top Gun Supply they have had some really nice Sig P225 imports from Zurich. These are Ex-police guns and great shooters and make nice concealed carry guns. I have the P6 which is the same gun with different designation from Germany and also Ex-police gun and they are great guns. Also you may be able to find a few S&W PD trades in 9 mm floating around. You might also want to check with Firearms, Guns, Rifles. Grain Valley, Missouri. There are lost of possibilities one can find that won't break the bank. P.S. are you near Oxford.*


----------



## tacmiyagi (Jan 10, 2011)

Agree with the cougar, awesome pistol. Also look at the new SIG P250's. Great pistol without the high SIG prices. Modular also.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Go to a gun range that rents try out several that you like and find which one you handle best. What works best for me does not mean it will work for you. It will cost you a little to rent them but it is a lot chearer than buying ones you can't or don't shoot often enough to get good with it.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 tony pasley That's the ticket.

@ atjahn

Welcome to the forum

:smt1099


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

As stated before, if possible shoot a rental handgun. Compare the 9mm to the 45 caliber. If possible, try a 38 revolver. Get testy and load with 357 rounds. Guns feel different when fully loaded and the recoil may be a factor as well. Finally, if your area gun stores have police trade-ins give them a look. All have obvious holster wear and may be dirty and scratched. After all, they were a working sidearm, and they do function well. Most PD's require 50-60 rounds per qualification, four times a year. Using a high round count of 300 per year, that means a police sidearm that's seven years old had only 2100 rounds down the barrel. Probably far less. Not bad. I purchased a police trade-in SigSauer P229 in 9mm for $500.00 years ago. I still have it because it's a tank and it's a "keeper" firearm.


----------



## Springfield Armory (Jan 20, 2011)

At least in my experience,once you shoot a few times .45 vs 9mm really isnt a big deal.If your looking for something fun to shoot,a 1911 is a good choice.Check out Springfield Armory.They have a newer model,Range Officer.Just a basic 1911,not sure of the price but it cant be that much.


----------



## mr.pink (Jan 18, 2011)

I just bought a S & W BG 38 revolver. Wasn't too expensive, its hammerless & double action only so no hang ups with a hammer in the pocket-- it comes with a laser sight which wasn't a big sell point to me since you have to remember to turn it on because its not in the grip, but pretty intimidating regardless once its on, but all in all its a great gun thats really comfortable in my pocket--- I'm not really an experienced handgun owner, its just what I found best for me.


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

I've owned all of the guns mentioned except the Sig P250. In my experience a 1911 doesn't carry well due to weight--it's nice and slim, it's just heavy. The Beretta (Steoger) Cougar is...just not designed as a carry piece. It's heavy like the 1911, but it's also bulky like a Beretta 92. The safety is in the wrong place to use quickly and under stress--I bought mine as a DAO for just that reason. The 1911 would be FAR superior to the Cougar, and I don't say that lightly. I don't like carrying 1911s. Both oif those guns are surgically accurate, but really too bulky to be good CCW guns. CZs--my only complaint is weight. They are outstanding guns for range, duty, or competition

I started carrying a Cougar, went to 1911, then I went to HK and then to GLOCK. The G19 would be perfect for your use. Mid size, light, and concealable, with 15+1 rounds of 9mm at your disposal. Should you decide to get into IDPA down the road, you're already "state of the art" and ready tocompete. Accessories for GLOCK, unlike most guns, are cheap and plentiful. Maintenance is easier than any other gun on the planet--no nooks or crannies, and the inside looks like an aircraft carrier flight deck.

Downside--no manual safety (I think that's an asset, but I'm an experienced shooter). It does throw most folks a curve, and you do have to get used to keeping your finger off the trigger (like any gun). You can never let your guard down, and remember that a GLOCK, like anygun, will kill you in a bad moment of idle thought as you handle it.

Hope that helped!


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

try a few guns like has been mentioned. See what works. If you want a very good CC weapon get a Kahr CW9. I carry the CW9 33% of the time, also a Glock 26 and a CZ PCR. The PCR is my favorite by far but the Kahr is the easiest to conceallightest and a real fine shooter.

RCG


----------



## dexcop (Feb 4, 2011)

:smt1099 A1911 sounds cool. You don't buy a handgun to be cool.BGs do that.You buy a handgun for sport and to protect you and your family. If you are not going to carry all of the time, don't waste your time and money on a permit. Unless you know when and where you will need it, that's when you carry it. Try a few guns at gun ranges. Find one that you like and not something cool that you won't use because it doesn't fit your needs.Good hunting. I carry an XD9sc all day. It's small and easy to conceil. Ammo is cheap and pleantiful. It likes to go to church with me. Lord only knows what some of the folks would say if they knew I had it in Church.


----------



## Johnny Knoxville (Dec 27, 2009)

Having one handgun is like having one set of pliers. There isn't one that will do it all exactly the way you want. 

Regardless of what you get you are eventually going to have to deal with the manufacter's customer servce. For that very reason I have discounted some interesting possibilities over the years due to owners horror/mediocre service stories. 

Warranty? One year in most cases. Then YOU pay shipping one way and repair costs and possibly long waits. Sooner or later it will happen and it will temper your enthusiasm for certain vendors. 

For the reasons above I have come to the conclusion that:

Never buy a first year model there will likely be bugs/recall, unless you just have to be the "first on the block". Someone has to be the early adopter. 

Guns manufactured overseas may be a bargain, but who is going to service it? Parts?
How about buy US products and support the US economy? This has been evolutionary for me because I have both and my attitudes and service issues have evolved over time. 

I have a few S&W products. They may not be cutting edge or aesthetically appealing but you can certainly count on numerous varients and solid CS. They pay shipping both ways and their turnaround is usually under two weeks. And it is a lifetime warranty. None of this walking away from defects in workmanship and materials after one year. 

Wait until you get product X from Slovakanishia, it is funky and you send it in and 2 months later you still don't have it back! 

Don't overlook a revolver either. Semiautos are nice but a good six shooter in .357 Magnum is about the most versatile handgun out there when it comes to doing most things well in reality. 

Just a few other things to consider other than looks.


----------

